# A question only a 4 year old could ask.......



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As some of you may know, Ralph has been shaved to within an inch of his life!!
Grrrrr matts!! 
As a consequence of this, ralph is unintentionally displaying his boy bits, which were previously hidden under his big hairy coat.
My 4 year old billy has just asked...
"Why has Ralph got balls on his bottom?" 
....... Not an observation or question he will be asking after tomorrow!!!!
Snip snip!! 
Maybe it will stop him chasing sheep!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no..now it will be, where has his balls gone?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> no..now it will be, where has his balls gone?


Haha - didn't think of that one lol x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What did you say to him when he asked that then? you know he will ask why they had to go, are you rehearsing your answer for that one?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well dawn, I've not really told him where ralph is going tomorrow, any suggestions would be gratefully received!! 
I can't wait to see him, bald, the cone of shame and a onesie!!! Haha x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well dawn, I've not really told him where ralph is going tomorrow, any suggestions would be gratefully received!!
> I can't wait to see him, bald, the cone of shame and a onesie!!! Haha x


You mean Cockapoo mummy!! oh bless him, have you got him a highly embarrassing cartoon onesie?! hmm, now an answer for your son - trying to think of the the conversations I had when my son was that age, I do know I was always as truthful as I could be as its easier then than when they are older! 
you could say for some reason bigger boy dogs sometimes want to fight with dogs that have 'balls on their bottom' so its better for the vet to take them off! If you wanted to start on the facts of life stuff its a great opportunity but maybe a little too soon. Think our chickens helped us when I explained why our hens eggs would never turn into chicks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just dont do what my dad said to me...I actually believed it untill it dawned on me just last year!!!
He told me our schnauzer Barklay had sat on some ice, his balls had frozen to the ice and when he sat up he pulled them off....I HONESTLY BELIEVED IT!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hilarious ladies xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


lady amanda said:


> Just dont do what my dad said to me...I actually believed it untill it dawned on me just last year!!!
> He told me our schnauzer Barklay had sat on some ice, his balls had frozen to the ice and when he sat up he pulled them off....I HONESTLY BELIEVED IT!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

To funny..... I could think of a few things but I don't want to change your opinion if me. (Assuming it's good) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> To funny..... I could think of a few things but I don't want to change your opinion if me. (Assuming it's good)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Go for it Donna! I have a sarcastic sadistic sense of humour - I will probably appreciate your ideas!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Just dont do what my dad said to me...I actually believed it untill it dawned on me just last year!!!
> He told me our schnauzer Barklay had sat on some ice, his balls had frozen to the ice and when he sat up he pulled them off....I HONESTLY BELIEVED IT!!!


Hahaha - would that make that kind of castration an ice breaker or a ball breaker


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Go for it Donna! I have a sarcastic sadistic sense of humour - I will probably appreciate your ideas!!


I'd tell him it is what happens to little boys who don't obey mum. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, maybe I will - as he does not obey his mummy, and he has begun to show a little bit more interest in his own "bits" - he sleeps with his hands down his pants!!! 
Now do you think that line would also work on the OH?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: ... Laughing at the replies here...

Poor Ralph...no idea what he has in store tomorrow 

Ruby will be lost without him..

Hope it all goes well and look forward to the cone/onesie photos 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, bless!!! Hope his trip to the vet goes well tomorrow. When Lola had her op I told my girls (6 and 4 then) that she had a sore tummy and the vet was going to operate on her to make it better. I explained how we all had to be gentle with her for a while and look after her to help her recover. All good until my husband said on the morning of the op.... "Oh, poor Lola, is mummy taking you to the vet this morning to make sure you can't ever have any babies?" You can imagine the reaction that got from two little girls!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Aww, bless!!! Hope his trip to the vet goes well tomorrow. When Lola had her op I told my girls (6 and 4 then) that she had a sore tummy and the vet was going to operate on her to make it better. I explained how we all had to be gentle with her for a while and look after her to help her recover. All good until my husband said on the morning of the op.... "Oh, poor Lola, is mummy taking you to the vet this morning to make sure you can't ever have any babies?" You can imagine the reaction that got from two little girls!!


Oh no bad mean mummy, depriving the world of Lola puppies!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: ... Laughing at the replies here...
> 
> Poor Ralph...no idea what he has in store tomorrow
> 
> ...


Your right, she will be lost, I thought I would leave her out of the crate, but I think she may fret if she's in the house alone, I'll put her in her crate as normal and cover it up until I'm back - poor things x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love it - just had to explain to Duncan why I let out such a huge belly laugh
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

He reminded me that when Lizzie was small she had a collection of those Shleich plastic horses that are very detailed and anatomically correct.
She was less than three and she used to turn them over and squint at their undersides before declaring 'This is a boy' or 'that one is a girl'. Quickly learnt correct terminology stallion and mare. She then noticed that some of the boy horses had balls and some didn't. So we told her that the ones without were geldings and although they were boys they could never be daddies. Perfectly happy with that...
She used to call neutered dogs geldings


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So my Max is a stallion then? It is a bit startling when their hair is shaved around there! Max had his bum in the air last Friday and they do rather 'glow'.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, that's cool gelding doggies! 
The innocence of children eh? 
I don't know what I'm going to tell Billy, I'll see what questions I'm presented with when ralph returns in a cone and ballless!! and think on my feet for appropriate responses!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> So my Max is a stallion then? It is a bit startling when their hair is shaved around there! Max had his bum in the air last Friday and they do rather 'glow'.


Ooooo I know! I much prefer it all to be covered up with poo curls.
Ralph is a sod for going on the coffee table..... Well he was half on the couch with his back legs, and his front legs were on our coffee table, which was accommodating my G&T on a Saturday night...... Ralph's (wee-wee) was practically a cocktail stirrer in my glass -Arghhhhh! 
Fresh G&T please!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely.....a cocktail stirrer......knew it would be useful for something!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake loves to sleep on his back so we are all well acquainted with his wee. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo - I don't like looking at those bits Donna, girls are much tidier


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I see I have much to look forward to at least I don't have to explain anything x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH you girls are killing me ,if i laugh any more i will pee my self ,i have never in my life read any thing so funny my wife had to come into my PC room to find out why i was out of my mind ..oh god no more i just can't read any more haaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> As some of you may know, Ralph has been shaved to within an inch of his life!!
> Grrrrr matts!!
> As a consequence of this, ralph is unintentionally displaying his boy bits, which were previously hidden under his big hairy coat.
> My 4 year old billy has just asked...
> ...



Too funny made me laugh poor Ralph he is naked what can he do?? He will feel better tomorrow I am sure then no one can make fun of him poor little guy Kids are funny!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think he'll look a lot tidier lol... I can't imagine a bloke posting that lol. I prefer boys bits when grooming....at least you can see where they are 
Good luck today Tracey, I hope Ralph's op goes well ...the vet will be pleased he's been scalped . Keep busy .... Take Ruby in those fields x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of poor boy Ralph today.
Hope his op goes well.
Can't wait to see photos of him in his onesie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I've dropped him off, with his bouncy ball and a blanket, I'm working from home today (so should be working and not snooping on ILMC!) poor ruby is kind of pining around the house wondering where he is.
I asked the vet about his skinniness as I've been worried I'm starving my poor Ralph!
He assured me he is perfect and much better to be ever so slightly under weight, rather than over weight, so I'm sure I can afford to give him a couple of extra tasty treats while he's recovering


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sending hugs to poor Ralph today. And one to Ruby too! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Donna - I can just picture his sad WTF have you done to me face!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor poor Ralph, first he's scalped and finds his man bits, but only has a few days to enjoy them, he was oblivious before. Then he's given the opportunity, now streamlined, to think he's a Collie for the day only to be screeched and wet whistled at when he thought he was doing good job . Then said streamlined body is taken to this strange place only to leave without his Crown Jewels WTF exactly ...... Where've they gone....he's going to be one confused Cockapoo


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hugs to Ralph! :hug: Hope everything goes well today and he recovers quickly. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor poor Ralph, first he's scalped and finds his man bits, but only has a few days to enjoy them, he was oblivious before. Then he's given the opportunity, now streamlined, to think he's a Collie for the day only to be screeched and wet whistled at when he thought he was doing good job . Then said streamlined body is taken to this strange place only to leave without his Crown Jewels WTF exactly ...... Where've they gone....he's going to be one confused Cockapoo


Ha that's funny Karen  - yes he's going to be one baffled poo & spend the next few days wondering where they've gone, he has been through it this week!! I'm sure he'll keep checking to see if they're back - poor thing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Hugs to Ralph! :hug: Hope everything goes well today and he recovers quickly. x


Thanks Claire, it's the keeping calm bit that I think everyone has problems with - the big cage is out and ready to accommodate him! If I can keep my 4 year old out of it!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope poor Ralph won't be to sorry for himself when he comes home tonight. We took Arlos cone off as he hated it so much and he didn't lick "the area" at all. Good luck keeping him quiet for the next week, it is so hard, we aren't doing very well with Savannah!

:hug: to ralph


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor poor Ralph, first he's scalped and finds his man bits, but only has a few days to enjoy them, he was oblivious before. Then he's given the opportunity, now streamlined, to think he's a Collie for the day only to be screeched and wet whistled at when he thought he was doing good job . Then said streamlined body is taken to this strange place only to leave without his Crown Jewels WTF exactly ...... Where've they gone....he's going to be one confused Cockapoo


Hilarious!!! Poor little Ralph! Hopefully he won't need therapy after all this trauma!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How is Ralph after his op?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> How is Ralph after his op?


Very subdued and sleepy, I have took his cone off as he doesn't seem to be bothering with is operation wound, the vet said he's had some opiate so I just think he's out of it 
I carried him out of the car and put him on the lawn, he just lay there - I let ruby out, she came out of the door - stopped in her tracks, barked and growled at him and ran back in!!!! 
I think she was very wary of his cone.
He has 2 bandages on his back legs, as I had his "6th" toe removed and his dew claws.
So he is feeling very very sorry for himself.
Lots of extra cuddles for Ralph x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad he is ok! I'm sure he will be sleepy for a while. Molly wouldn't go to the bathroom after her's either. She would just lie around so I would bring her in. I think it's cause the night before she couldn't have anything to eat after a certain time and she had hardly had any water. Poor Ruby she is probably scared of the cone


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Glad he is ok! I'm sure he will be sleepy for a while. Molly wouldn't go to the bathroom after her's either. She would just lie around so I would bring her in. I think it's cause the night before she couldn't have anything to eat after a certain time and she had hardly had any water. Poor Ruby she is probably scared of the cone


Yes I was hoping Ralph would pee on his own lawn, but he just lay there - bless him. He has eaten a small meal, but no water yet 
Haha ruby did not like the cone at all - show me a dog that does lol x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Ralph... hope he feels better soon. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear he is home. Poor boy hopefully he'll feel bit more himself after a good sleep. His legs and feet will be sore too...
But he will get better


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, tender snuggles for him. 
Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, I'm sure he won't stay too drowsy for long, any questions yet?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Bless him, I'm sure he won't stay too drowsy for long, any questions yet?!


Thanks everyone, all seems very quiet, he just laying in his crate - when my son goes to bed he can come and have proper cuddles on the couch with us 
I'm hoping he'll be a bit more alert in the morning, the vet gave me some painkiller drops for him & he's ate 2 small bowls of BH's.
When is he likely to be back on his feet so to speak?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks everyone, all seems very quiet, he just laying in his crate - when my son goes to bed he can come and have proper cuddles on the couch with us
> I'm hoping he'll be a bit more alert in the morning, the vet gave me some painkiller drops for him & he's ate 2 small bowls of BH's.
> When is he likely to be back on his feet so to speak?


I guess they are all different, Dudley was wide awake when I went to pick him up, I had to catch him mid jump as he went to leap into the car himself - although he did crash out again as soon as we got home. I did have to go back to the vets that night to get extra painkillers though as he was in obvious discomfort and they had said he wouldn't need any, by the morning he was fine. But as they did Ralph's claws as well i'm guessing he had more anesthetic.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha good old dudley, Ralph wasn't alert at all, he was a bit of a baby- Yes maybe it was because he has more anaesthetic, and because of his poorly feet which are obviously sore too, he's not keen on standing & walking.
The vet said no pain killers tonight as he has had enough, and to give him some tomorrow night, then the receptionist said give it him in the morning, I think I'll give him some with breakfast to set him up for the day


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor boy, at least he's quiet. I think they know their limitations . 
Wilf rushed to greet us and that was it, he just slept the first night, I had to carry him out for a wee and he just sat there. I think it was a while before he went. He just lay on a mat chewing various things the day after. I can't remember after that sorry x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When my rottie cross was neutered he had his dew claws removed too. It took him longer to get over the loss of his hind dew claws than it did his bits... he also got very sensitive about things touching his hind legs...
But he was physically fine pretty quickly.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly wasn't walking around until a good 20 hours after I brought her home, and then she was still subdued.

Has Ralph got a onesie to wear? Maybe that would be more to Ruby's liking!

Get well soon Ralph  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> When my rottie cross was neutered he had his dew claws removed too. It took him longer to get over the loss of his hind dew claws than it did his bits... he also got very sensitive about things touching his hind legs...
> But he was physically fine pretty quickly.


He's had a little walk outside, on 3 legs!! The leg that had the 6 toes seems to be painful for him as he's reluctant to put it down, he's been the toilet outside & is now having cuddles on the couch with the OH, he's just gone for ruby who also tried to get on the couch with the boys haha so feeling a bit chirpier! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly wasn't walking around until a good 20 hours after I brought her home, and then she was still subdued.
> 
> Has Ralph got a onesie to wear? Maybe that would be more to Ruby's liking!
> 
> Get well soon Ralph  xx


I think rah just wants to feel sorry for himself (can't blame him ) and have cuddles and lie down.
I haven't got a onesie on him yet - he hasn't bothered trying to chew - but I will put one on him for bedtime


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww I just came on to check how my little pirate Ralph got on today ... 

Sorry he's had a pretty 'ruff' time of it...wee sausage 

I'm sure he will be spoiled with cuddles and tasty treats over the next few days ...

Hopefully he'll feel a wee bit more like himself after a good nights sleep.

It's so hard when you can't explain to them what's going on..

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Aww I just came on to check how my little pirate Ralph got on today ...
> 
> Sorry he's had a pretty 'ruff' time of it...wee sausage
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi, my wee sausage has had a tasty sausage for supper!! He is getting spoilt.
Here he is in matching onsie and bandages!! Looking good! 
Oh no upside down again!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww....look at him 

He looks so cute in his little macho onesie...even if he is looking a little sad and sorry for himself (which of course he has every reason to)

So glad he enjoyed his sausage , I hope he (and you) get a good rest tonight 

xxx


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

The sack goes up as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was a little sucky face for a few days after. Sulky sad eyes etc...but that was only in the apartment if she was out in public you would never have known she wasn't feeling well they do know how to work us!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How is Ralph today bless him?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> How is Ralph today bless him?


Much much better today thanks amanda, he's scampering about, been outside and now putting weight on his back leg that had the six toes, he was only on three legs this morning - but eating well (he's just had cauliflower? - loves it!) 
He doesn't seem too concerned with his wound, so it looks like a full speedy recovery is on the cards x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news.....maybe he hasn't noticed they're missing yet. Has Billy noticed yet lol x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Good news.....maybe he hasn't noticed they're missing yet. Has Billy noticed yet lol x


Haha no!! I did have a brief conversation about Ralph going to the vets so we don't have puppies - but he got a bit upset & wanted puppies so I changed the subject quickly!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh you'll just have to get another


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhh you'll just have to get another


Oh no no no no!
Well not yet anyway!! 
I think the only way I would be allowed a 3rd, is of it was a ruby baby!!! Hehe


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tell Ralph he can't be a daddy, but he can be an uncle  

Put me down for a Ruby puppy - a boy please  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tell Ralph he can't be a daddy, but he can be an uncle
> 
> Put me down for a Ruby puppy - a boy please  x


Ha - these ruby babies are very hypothetical babies! I think they're only in my dreams..... :love-eyes:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats great he is doing so well, is he on any pain relief?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Thats great he is doing so well, is he on any pain relief?


He had some this morning, I think I'll give him some again in the morning, then see how he gets on, we're back at the vets on Friday.
How's savannah?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad Ralph is feeling more like himself today 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad little Ralph is feeling better! Hope Ruby got over the cone trauma Omg I so love her chubby little bum on the last calendar page that Donna made! She is so sweet with her short legs


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> He had some this morning, I think I'll give him some again in the morning, then see how he gets on, we're back at the vets on Friday.
> How's savannah?


The lumps have gone down a bit about brussel sprout size now. I was exhausted yesterday trying to keep her entertained without throwing herself around. She still has upset tummy? Glad Ralphs got pain killers I would imagine his paw will be quite sore. Have you taken him for a lead walk? Give him a get well kiss from Savannah X


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear Ralph's op went well, I think the whining is the worst, Jenson sounded so sad.

It is amazing how quickly they get back up on their feet though, Jenson is already desperate to run around, really hard to stop him jumping around - another week to go!! 

My eldest son asked if they were going to stick his testicles back on  They have been pointing out to everyone that sees us where his bits where lol.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh poor Jensen shamed in public!! 
Ralph is doing great thanks, although goodness knows what he got up to in his crate last night (back in his crate for rest and recuperation)
But when I came down this morning he was out of his onsie & had only one bandage left on his leg!! X


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Escape artist in the making - next stop BGT!


----------

